# pros and cons of short shifter brands



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

*b&m or harrop shifter*

gmm riphifter is a little to expensive for my budget...so im trying to decide on the b&m or the harrop. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got a B&M. Finding 3rd and 4th is a pain every once in a while. It's enough of a problem that I'd never consider speed shifting my car.

No personal experience with the GMM or Harrop. However, based on what I've heard, you'd be better off waiting and picking up the GMM.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Jonnebgood did a write-up on a GMM shifter compared to the B&M. He actually replaced his B&M with the GMM. He had comparison pics and everything. I'll try to find it for y ou. My advice is that of a carpenter, measure twice cut once!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree The 3rd and 4th gear thing can be aggrevating, I'm considering the GMM after reading the post he speaks of! Good Luck!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Like b.a., I have a B&M. It has been a contant hassle to keep it from leaking, due to piss poor design...but It is light-years better than the rubber, vague feel of the long-throw OEM shifter.

SCCAGoat has posted a great thread on this site on swapping out his B&M for a GMM...and he sounds _very_ happy with the GMM.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The B&M sucks. Shifting is a hassel, let alone the rattle. Anyone have a link to where I can get thee GMM. Also looking for OEM tail lights in black instead of red. Any help please


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I have the Harrop now with 1” cut off stock handle. I like it because its stock location, quiet and feels more like car should have come. Good for driver may not be best for racing.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

WOWHUH said:


> Jonnebgood did a write-up on a GMM shifter compared to the B&M. He actually replaced his B&M with the GMM. He had comparison pics and everything. I'll try to find it for y ou. My advice is that of a carpenter, measure twice cut once!



i can't seem to find his write up


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> i can't seem to find his write up


Maybe it's someone else! Soo many posts AAARRRRRGGGGGGG!:willy: :willy:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

HA! It was by LS2FAST.

Sorry to miss lead you guys!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Heeheee...yup it was me. :cool 

Next mod. King Springs (stock Height Rear, 1/2 inch lower in front.)


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Heeheee...yup it was me...


Hey, there you are! Will your springs help with body roll, are they stiffer than the factory springs?

Show some pics of the car when you get the springs installed.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, the best thing for body roll is a sway bar upgrade. I have the Hotchkis, and it is a huge improvement. In fact I would highly recommend them over springs for your first mod.

The reason I am going with the Kings over the eibach, B&G etc. is that the GTO has no rear camber adjustment. So by using a stiffer spring with the same stance I can eliminate the squat, plus just by lowering the front a 1/2 inch will equal out the fender well space from the front to rear.

So all I will do is install the springs, and get a wheel alignment... and all should be godd. :cool

ALL ->>> sorry for highjacking the thread... we should start a new thread on sprigs.


----------



## "LE"GTO (Jan 31, 2006)

*springs*

A camber kit can be installed 4 the rear. Personally i hate cars that dont sit level, i believe drop the rear more than the front to get a level (at the sill) stance and better handling. I've done this with king springs.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes I am aware of the camber kit. However, that too is an aftermarket part just for the adjustment.

As for the stance, I do not like the way the rear tire tucks into the rear wheel well when lowered all the way around. But, hey! To each his own. :cheers


----------

